
With Alipay you can now ask total strangers to do anything for a fee - endswapper
http://qz.com/795732/alipay-everywhere-from-alibaba-and-ant-financial-lets-you-ask-total-strangers-to-do-anything-for-a-fee/
======
alistproducer2
This is basically the same idea I had and was about to execute except that the
Facebook live API is total garbage and doesn't do what they say it'll do. My
idea was to be able to pay strangers 2 stream from a given location for you
over Facebook live.

In order to get it working all I needed to live if you had to do was to notify
the request or that the except I have started string. But even though they're
webhooks API claims that it will watch and respond to the live API Edge, it
doesn't. Anyways it's not like the idea was without problems. A marketing
person I was talking with ad brought up some fairly, shall we say, creepy use
cases that I was not totally comfortable with. So it's not like I didn't have
reservations about the idea. I think ultimately it will be borne out that a
service like this will exist and probably will work.

